

Quora's Technology Examined - mrchess
http://www.bigfastblog.com/quoras-technology-examined#components-of-quora

======
newhouseb
This has changed a lot since many of these answers were written. A significant
portion, if not the majority, of their application was rewritten in Scala in
the past six months.

Source: [http://www.quora.com/Is-the-Quora-team-considering-
adopting-...](http://www.quora.com/Is-the-Quora-team-considering-adopting-
Scala-Why) and talking with Quora engineers.

------
fbuilesv
A text-only cached version for those seeing Wordpress errors:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:QBR2BR2...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:QBR2BR2xLdoJ:www.bigfastblog.com/quoras-
technology-examined+http://www.bigfastblog.com/quoras-technology-
examined%23components-of-quora&hl=es-419&gl=co&strip=1)

